# how long did you wait for your CHL?



## blackie (Oct 15, 2007)

Its been about 30 days sense i sent off all my CHL paperwork to austin TX. I was told 30-60 days. just curious how long you all actually waited for yours??


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Took me almost full 90 days. I could have cut that down to about 30 if I had done my finger prints eletronically. I didn't know that at the time. Good luck.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

30 days on the dot. We're told 30 - 90 days.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Two months here in NC, my mom's only took a month. It varies. I know the waiting game is horrible.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

2 weeks in Arizona :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Less than a week in Montana. I think my dd-214 and being a formar AF Security Policeman helped.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

In NC... up to 90 days. 

I got mine on the 91st...


----------



## Night Gunner (Nov 1, 2007)

*indiana*

4 weeks out here in indiana.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

NC, a full 90 days


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

In Texas --

Exactly six weeks from mailbox to website notification that license was granted. Additional five days for plastic to arrive.

PhilR.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I think my dd-214 and being a formar AF Security Policeman helped.


Or the fact that you're in a state that has less than 500 people. :anim_lol:


----------



## Thunder 9 (Nov 4, 2007)

Todd said:


> 30 days on the dot. We're told 30 - 90 days.


In the NC county in which my permit was issued "three or four months" was the exact quote. It was ready for pickup 101 days after all paperwork and fingerprints were submitted but the printed effective date was two weeks earlier.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Thunder 9 said:


> In the NC county in which my permit was issued "three or four months" was the exact quote. It was ready for pickup 101 days after all paperwork and fingerprints were submitted but the printed effective date was two weeks earlier.


Must vary by county here then.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*evidently*

My waiting period from the greater state of "Meck" 87 days. Our 'sheriff' is Anti. On the books for NC the waiting period is 90 days; I would grumble if it passed this maximum waiting period.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Johnston County NC took 67 days for mine. Then had to correct my address, they spelled the street name wrong. 

At least I got to use it during the week it took to issue a corrected permit. Just had to carry the address change form around in addition to the permit.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> Or the fact that you're in a state that has less than 500 people. :anim_lol:


and i love it that way. Mail by Pony Express is much faster with less people.:mrgreen:


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Varies by county here in NY. None of them good though. Mine took 8 months. 6 is more the norm.

On the plus side, mine never expires.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

In Charlotte, NC I had to wait the full 90 even after the electronic prints. I have been told that the Sheriff likes to make everyone wait the full 90, I have no idea why. But everyone here I know has waited the full 90 days.


----------



## ajs510 (Aug 10, 2007)

MLB said:


> Varies by county here in NY. None of them good though. Mine took 8 months. 6 is more the norm.
> 
> On the plus side, mine never expires.


I applied last December, and was told it would take 8-9 months. Had the permit in my hands in March, and I was absolutely shocked. I guess I'm "reputable". From what I hear, that's definitely the exception rather than the rule in New York.

The fact that it never expires is fantastic. The application process in NYS requires lots of paperwork and running around (fingerprints, pictures...), which is why it took me 12 years to even bother applying. I must have picked up the paperwork from the County Clerk's office 5 times before I actually sent in a completed application.


----------



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

*time*

it took 90 days for me


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

took 6 weeks foe me.:smt023
But a co-worker who took the classes/testing w/me got his in 10days!:supz:


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

2 weeks in Kentucky. We don't have to mess with prints, either.


----------



## blackie (Oct 15, 2007)

PFhhh... finally got mine, took around 45 days. Its a good feeling once it arrives :mrgreen:


----------



## glock27bill (Dec 29, 2007)

*Virginia is fast*

Took me almost the entire 45 days, but have 2 friends that got theirs in 2 weeks here in Fairfax County


----------



## jpserra (Dec 21, 2006)

33 days; 3 days past the State allowed deadline for issue. 

JP


----------



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

Never. I was told by two certifying instructors that there's no amount of time I could wait to get approved for a CCW. Not unless my job requires it, which it doesn't. I even tried to argue that I'm a business owner who travels to the bank and they both said "hire a security guard for those times."

FEH!!!!:smt076


----------



## OlsenG_360 (Dec 21, 2007)

I applied for mine on friday (jan 18) and i'm supposed to get photographed & recieve my temporary permit on monday (jan 28). real one is mailed out 1-2 weeks later (so they say)

i'm pretty excited about it :smt023


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

blackie said:


> Its been about 30 days sense i sent off all my CHL paperwork to austin TX. I was told 30-60 days. just curious how long you all actually waited for yours??


You must of over looked this poll when you posted your question....


----------



## nicknitro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

30 Days in NYS (crazy paper work!)

2 weeks in PA

90 days in FL


----------

